# "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

*"Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Good morning,

I'm writing today requesting urgent help with my 2012 Ford Transit Connect electric from Azure Dynamics. I shot a short video in my garage explaining the issues I have with the vehicle not driving (despite a full charge on the battery) as well as some of the error codes thrown and visible in the Azure Dynamics diagnostic tool on my laptop. All these issues began when the vehicle "hiccuped" and skipped while driving around 15 miles per hour. For no reason, the car skipped and lurched forward, immediately shut off power with a Wrench symbol visible on the dashboard, and since then I only have about 1 MPH acceleration when pressing the accelerator pedal. Please view this YouTube video and comment below!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnIDAjdFjSI

Thank you,
Conrad


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Hea did you get this figured out?


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Unfortunately I was unable too...... very frustrating...... I am at my wit's end. Any EV technicians willing to travel to DC to diagnose this in my garage?

Frustrated,
Conrad


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Ouch that really sucks man...so have you dropped the trans, or looked into the shafts going to the independent axles? Hard to tell where the sound is coming from not being there.


----------



## Conrad787 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

I am really not equipped or experienced enough to drop the transmission or perform further inspection of the axles. Really wish there was some East Coast support or D.C. area support for these amazing vehicles! I'm still looking to find an experienced EV tech who would be comfortable fixing this vehicle.


----------



## DrJeff (Apr 24, 2015)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Conrad,

Did you say that the ABS and TCS lights came on as the van 'hiccuped' and faulted? Crunching sound going forward could be a brake/ABS/traction ECU or physical failure. Any unusual sounds now from the brakes (even though you can only move at 1mph?) ABS/TCS failure could through the drive system into limp mode.

The hiccup description also may give clues. You said you were braking at the time and the car lurched forward, going about 15 mph. I'm assuming it has regenerative braking and 15mph could be close to the transition point between regenerative and physical braking (lurch forward being a transition to physical brakes from regenerative, and the physical brakes not functioning).

Jeff


----------



## grandizer52 (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*



Conrad787 said:


> I am really not equipped or experienced enough to drop the transmission or perform further inspection of the axles. Really wish there was some East Coast support or D.C. area support for these amazing vehicles! I'm still looking to find an experienced EV tech who would be comfortable fixing this vehicle.



Hea man, if you can jack up the car, your capable of removing the trans. Have confidence in yourself!!!! If I can do it...and I ain't very smart (*v*) you can do it. I can forward you a few jack mods that will safely lower it. Done it to a few jeeps, the trans on the connect is like a transfer case. I can link you to a few youtube vids and you'll be like, damn I'm YOUTUBE CERIFIED EV MECHANIC (INSERT SCREAM OF CHOICE)


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: "Drive Motor A Critical Fault" on Azure Dynamics Ford Transit Connect electric*

Duude, it's a ford. Pretty much anybody who works on cars can take it apart. Except for the motor bits, for which you have a camera on your phone.


----------



## EV User Dusk (Aug 7, 2020)

Were you able to get it fixed?


----------

